# Back on Track Back Brace?



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like a cool thing, my lower back is really bad and i need to do something about it. I dont know if i it may help.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I get on my horse bareback, sit tall, loosen my hips and spine and let the action of walking "massage" my back. Many muscles benefit from this passive therapy.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I get on my horse bareback, sit tall, loosen my hips and spine and let the action of walking "massage" my back. Many muscles benefit from this passive therapy.


If you add holding your shoulders straight while you do this (which can also be done in a saddle) you REALLY give your core muscles a heck of a workout! If you want a tight core and a skinny waist, holding your shoulders stock still and making your hips, abdomin, and lower back take all the movement of the walking/trotting horse - it only takes a couple minutes to understand what kind of workout that is!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

yadlim said:


> If you add holding your shoulders straight while you do this (which can also be done in a saddle) you REALLY give your core muscles a heck of a workout! If you want a tight core and a skinny waist, holding your shoulders stock still and making your hips, abdomin, and lower back take all the movement of the walking/trotting horse - it only takes a couple minutes to understand what kind of workout that is!


OOOhhhh OOOOhhhh, riding and a workout, NICE!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm late to the party, but I bought one last year for my parents. Both wear it when they have back issues, and both said it works. My trainer has one on too quite often (she has a bad back), and she was the one who recommended it to me in 1st place.


----------

